# Luckily I didn't apply for Utah this year!



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Well good thing I just put in for bonus points this year for Utah! My parents sister and brother in law all drew Buck tags, my brother in law drew an antelope and Bull Elk. This is all in Nevada! Can't wait to be able to hunt with my family again its been a few years since I moved to Utah!

Deer units are for 121 Early
Antelope same area

and the Elk is for 221,222 Early 

If anyone has any information on that elk area that would be awesome its been about a decade since anyone in my family has set foot in that area.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats on some great Silver State tags. I am in a holding pattern as I have enough points to pull a buck tag anytime and should get an antelope soon. Might do the deer tag next year if I have time. My new son has kept me busy this year. Have fun with the family!!----SS


----------

